# ATI radeon 9800 und 2048x1152?

## Marcel

Ich möchte mir den Samsung 2343BW TFT zulegen, habe aber Bedenken ob meine ATI Radeon 9600SE die exotische Auflösung von 2048x1152 packt.

Laut ATI Homepage kann die Karte bis zu 2048x1536@60 bieten, was ja reichen würde. Aber im Kleingedruckten steht: "16:9 aspect ratio monitors are supported on 1920x1080 and 848x480 on Windows® XP, Windows® 2000 and Windows® ME. The complete list of resolutions depends on the driver version and operating system. NOTE: resolutions are limited by the performance of the attached monitor. "

Die unterstützten Auflösungen sind also vom Treiber abhängig. Wie sieht es mit den verschiedenen Linux-Treibern aus? Gibt es da eine vollständige Liste der unterstützten Auflösungen? Hat hier jemand schon Erfahrungen gesammelt? Könnte ich den Support (ohne Monitor) vorher testen?

Vielen Dank schonmal für die Hilfe.

----------

## Max Steel

Die unterstützten Auflösungen kannst du aus 

/sys/devices/platform/uvesafb.0/graphics/fb0/modes und 

/sys/devices/platform/uvesafb.0/vbe_modes auslesen.

----------

## chithanh

Was die X.org Treiber betrifft, sollten sie die Auflösung automatisch erkennen. Falls nicht, dann kannst du (seit xf86-video-ati-6.8.0) mit 

```
xrandr --addmode <output> <modeline>
```

 eine selbst definierte Auflösung hinzufügen. Modelines kann das Programm "cvt" berechnen.

----------

